# When to STOP MSM?????



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Any of these oral joint supplements aren't really doing much. On a small percentage of horses they do help, but for most you might as well grind up money and put it in their feed. It sounds like your horse is not getting any benefit from the product and your time and money is going to be much better spent cold hosing or icing the horse's legs for 15-20 minutes after every ride to combat inflammation and help joint health.
Good luck!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We use MSM on our horses with skin problems/allergies and it does really seem to help. I dont see the harm in keeping him on it...Im just not sure if there is a huge benefit either.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

bump, may I have a few more opinions please. I feel the info I get, the more informed the decision.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I use MSM for my draft. He's been on it for a couple of years and will continue to be on it. It does a lot of great things for horses. My boy is on it for his hooves but it also works good on his joints.

Our vets indicated it might take some time for the MSM to start working - sort of like when people start vitamins. Some notice quick results, some takes longer. Two weeks isnt' that long.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I used MSM for my old boy ( RIP Cash) he was riddled with arthritis .
Long story short I owned him for 6 years, sold him and bought him back 2 yrs later and 24yrs old .
He was so stiff he could barely trot , I started him on MSM and 2 weeks later different horse , The 3rd week we competed in a Gymkana . He kicked butt!

Cant comment if its good for skin problems but it worked wonders on his joints . I don't think feeding him money would have had the same effect lol


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I use MSM on my gelding as he had some on/off slight stiffness in his shoulder that the vet figured might be an old injury. Since he's been on it (couple months) I haven't seen him take a short step yet, and he hops right back up from rolling without pause. His joints don't pop any more either.

I totally believe in it, if it works for humans it might as well work for a horse. I also give it to my dog who is already getting dysplasia at age three.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, another question. When we are finally ready to show, is MSM show legal in the States?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I believe it is show legal...haven't heard otherwise and it is not on "The List".


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I give my 5 year old mare MSM in her feed daily (smartpak of course), and it has helped her with noticable benefits. She injured her hock as a 2 year old and although sound to ride you could still tell she would be stiff during certain weather etc....after a week or so on Smart MSM I could tell she just felt better...much more fluid, no stiffness, and even my farrier commented on how much more comfortable she seemed when working on her feet (she had favored that hock in the past during trims). So she will be on MSM indefinetly...it did help her coat also. I dont see why if given in enough quanity a supplement wouldnt help a horse as well as in humans. So I guess I dont find it wastefull when I can actually see the results...also have my gelding on a vitamin supplement from smartpak due to his being a easy keeper (feed him very little grain but want to ensure he is getting the nutrients he needs) and he has never looked or felt better.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

In his case, I'd keep him on it until you get his turnout figured out. If he's stocking up, then he needs more time outside, or he needs a stall with outside run. Is there another pasture or paddock he can out in with no crazy ponies? lol

I have four horses on MSM for various reasons, 5yr old to 14 yr old horses. It's cheap and seems to work well ;-).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheshire said:


> I believe it is show legal...haven't heard otherwise and it is not on "The List".


Completely depends on the association who's rules you are competing under. AERC has a very long list of prohibited drugs. MSM is one of them.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have kept Rosie on MSM for the past couple of months. With her back tendons being cut for the show ring :-x, at 17 her ankles would swell horribly. I use the powdered form in the morning feeding, and a liquid vitamin supplement with it in it in the evening feeding. My husband rode her on a 6 hour trail ride in the mountains this past Sunday. I immediately put Absorbine on her ankles after the ride, and Monday, they didn't look any more swollen than normal. Keeping in note that I had stopped riding her all together when both of them looked like grapefruits. I'll be keeping her on it for the rest of her life. Which, given the condition she was in before I got her (rack of bones, and having been bred many many times). I'm hoping that she'll live much much longer with the care that she's getting now.


----------

